# Am I forgiven?



## Bailey369 (Nov 11, 2009)

I was unfair to my ex during the divorce, it happened only 2 weeks after our 14 year old daughter died. Not the best time for a divorce I know. I blamed her for the death and other problems we were facing. Its been 9 years but I realized how cruel I was and decided to write a small letter apologizing for what I did and to see how she was doing since I heard she’s been having major emotional problems from a mutural friend. I made it clear that I didn’t want to get back together but left my number if she ever wanted to talk. That was almost a month ago and I’ve gotten no response back. Should I assume I’m not forgiven?


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

Bailey - I remember your story it's a sad one - I am not expert on forgiveness - maybe she will never be able to respond - you may have to work on forgiving yourself - does this make any sense?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I can't imagine Bailey! 

Forgiveness comes with yourself first. She may never respond.

You've reached out and that is all you can do.


----------

